# Question about 8.2 RC3



## civ247 (Feb 1, 2011)

HI All,

I just decided to try FreeBSD but see that a new release (8.2) is on the cusp of being released. The release date was Jan 31st but it seems to have been missed. Can I install RC3 and then get the proper release later by simply updating the system?

- Civ


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, using freebsd-update(8) or updating from sources.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 2, 2011)

Release schedules tend to slide a bit. You can keep an eye on it here:

http://wiki.freebsd.org/Releng/8.2TODO#head-63a5ec8ba210a1cbebdb679294def8bec76b6560


----------

